# Just in time for Xmas - Reindeer Stew (Gordon Ramsay)



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

> GORDON RAMSAY'S REINDEER STEW
> Ingredients
> Olive oil
> 200g smoked bacon lardons or pancetta
> ...


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome!

Oh dear, it needs a little more salt.
Cloudberries are hard to find at times, so just substitute Raspberries or blackberries. 
Recommend serving with a side of glazed carrots, cookies and milk. 

What do you think Mrs. Claus does with the ones that aren't pulling their weight around there? 

Ho ho ho.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It looks deucedly appetizing... except for the @#$%!!!! chocolate, you $%&*[email protected]! cow!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> It looks deucedly appetizing... except for the @#$%!!!! chocolate, you $%&*[email protected]! cow!


Hah! What's your Poblano? Apparently, you aren't much for Mexican cuisine. Chocolate is a common ingredient in mole sauce. 

Hmmm, Rudolfo the Rojo Mole .....

Is it getting Chili in here?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

KC4 said:


> Hah! What's your Poblano? Apparently, you aren't much for Mexican cuisine. Chocolate is a common ingredient in mole sauce.
> 
> Hmmm, Rudolfo the Rojo Mole .....
> 
> Is it getting Chili in here?


I guess it gets lost in translation. Either that, you're not familiar with Ramsay's penchant for blue language.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

MannyP Design said:


> I guess it gets lost in translation. Either that, you're not familiar with Ramsay's penchant for blue language.


Hahah! Yes, I am sadly familiar with Ramsay's lack of vocabulary (and knew Mf was lampooning him). Ramsay doesn't allow his own children to watch his shows.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I liked my leftover bourguignon on oven fries last week better.  

Sorry, that was just an excuse to post that photo.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

jawknee said:


> I liked my leftover bourguignon on oven fries last week better.
> Sorry, that was just an excuse to post that photo.


Awesome for leftovers! That wouldn't have been Blitzen Bourguignon, would it? 


Note: Reindeer stew recipe upgrade: Instead of simply a handful of snow, why not a level compacted cup of ground Frosty the snowman?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

KC4 said:


> Awesome for leftovers! That wouldn't have been Blitzen Bourguignon, would it?
> 
> 
> Note: Reindeer stew recipe upgrade: Instead of simply a handful of snow, why not a level compacted cup of ground Frosty the snowman?


I bought some cheese curds from Quebec the other day for when we finish the leftover gravy... next up bouef bourguignon poutine 

I do want to get some reindeer though at some point. My relatives sometimes feed it to us in Finland, and done right, it's mighty tasty.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

jawknee said:


> I bought some cheese curds from Quebec the other day for when we finish the leftover gravy... next up bouef bourguignon poutine
> 
> I do want to get some reindeer though at some point. My relatives sometimes feed it to us in Finland, and done right, it's mighty tasty.


In Toronto, I can count on this guy to supply almost any kind of game. Last I saw he was supplying camel for those who like it:

The Butchers


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Macfury said:


> In Toronto, I can count on this guy to supply almost any kind of game. Last I saw he was supplying camel for those who like it:
> 
> The Butchers


nice  i'd try some camel. 

we usually walk up the street to cumbraes or over to the healthy butcher There's also a place in the St. Lawrence that has game every once in a while, but it's hit and miss.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Since I'm boycotting European raindeer meat on principal, I wonder if you can substitute with Canadian seal meat?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

kps said:


> Since I'm boycotting European raindeer meat on principal, I wonder if you can substitute with Canadian seal meat?


Or try this fine traditional recipe!


> Newfoundland Flipper Pie
> 
> 4 seal flippers
> 1 L water
> ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray said:


> Or try this fine traditional recipe!


Hard to get fresh flippers, rgray, at least until March. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

jawknee said:


> nice  i'd try some camel.


Yeah, but would you walk a mile for it?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

jawknee said:


> nice  i'd try some camel.


Whole Stuffed Camel Recipe - Food.com - 67495


> 1 whole camel, medium size
> 1 whole lamb, large size
> 20 whole chicken, medium size
> 60 eggs
> ...


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

> Serves a friendly crowd of 80-100.


All well and good, but the eternal problem of who gets one of the two dromedary-sticks persists. Pick me! PIck me!

This is merely a super-sized version of Turducken...only it's called a CamLamen.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

KC4 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Oh dear, it needs a little more salt.
> Cloudberries are hard to find at times, so just substitute Raspberries or blackberries.
> ...


I think it more likely those reindeer who fail flying school that end up as stew. :-(


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Macfury said:


> In Toronto, I can count on this guy to supply almost any kind of game.


Bet he doesn't carry Doxies (sorry Dr.G.) or any other canine.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

jawknee said:


> we usually walk up the street to cumbraes or over to the healthy butcher There's also a place in the St. Lawrence that has game every once in a while, but it's hit and miss.


There's usually someone with elk meat at the Saturday Farmer's Market. It's probably a decent substitute for reindeer.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Bjornbro said:


> Bet he doesn't carry Doxies (sorry Dr.G.) or any other canine.


That has to be fake.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Before:










After:












> Duruchigi (mixture with seasonings)
> 
> It is a food made by mixing dog meat with seasonings and vegetables, and
> boiling and roasting them. When eating Duruchigi, Soju(liquor) is usually
> ...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Gordon Ramsay was at Black hoof the other night. That place is awesome.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

rgray said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tsk. I'll never use this recipe...who the heck wants to spend the time to count out 60 peppercorns??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lassie and her pups!!!!!!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Lassie and her pups!!!!!!


Oh yeah - Be careful next time you order a Mango Lassi!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

KC4 said:


> Oh yeah - Be careful next time you order a Mango Lassi!


Think I shall stick to doxie weiners, KC4.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This thread has gone to the dogs.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure I know they eat dog in some Asian countries but this label is only in English.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> This thread has gone to the dogs.


Isn't that Standard Operating Procedure around here?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Speaking of "lost in translation"....


----------

